# Coleman Powermate 5000 ER



## ranbo (May 27, 2016)

I have had this Colemane generator since 1995, and never had any issues with it. Just recently, the 220v plug puts out 220v with a meter, but will not run my welder anymore, welder work fine on regular house power. I don't think is it putting 220v out under a load. Could it be the capacitor, or something else? 110v outlet works fine....


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

*Powermate 5000ER*

Does it have a circuit reset button? If your110's are working, then I would look for a loose wire, or possibly outlet is gone.


----------



## mjensen (Jun 27, 2016)

Ranbo,
I also have the Coleman Powermate 5000 - have you ever solved your problem? Mine used to run my 220v deep well pump but now it does not. 110 side working fine. Voltage at the house breaker panel is showing 120v on one leg and the other about 93V. Not an electrician but trying to figure out if this is a generator issue or is my pump weaker and requiring more starting amps than I have on generator power - if anyone knows.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Just logically you no longer have 220 volts but a lot less. Both legs should be 120 volts. The 93 leg is broken and needs to be fixed. I have no idea how you will do that but that is the problem. Roger


----------

